# δεν ιδρώνει το αφτί του



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2011)

Κάποια ιδιωματική απόδοση; Μ' ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο με την έννοια, "Δεν πτοείται, δεν εκφοβίζεται". Π.χ. "Τον απείλησα, αλλά δεν ίδρωσε το αφτί του".


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 27, 2011)

Αυτό κάνει ή είναι για άλλο ρέτζιστερ;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2011)

Χμμ... Είναι για άλλο ρέτζιστερ, δυστυχώς.


----------



## sarant (Aug 27, 2011)

Δεν μου έρχεται κάτι ιδιωματικό, μόνο it didn't seem to perturb him at all.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2011)

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι ο συγκεκριμένος ήρωας του σίριαλ χρησιμοποιεί τη μία ιδιωματική έκφραση μετά την άλλη. Έχω να κάνω με ματιάσματα, με μούντζες, με αυτιά που δεν ιδρώνουν και με αγγουράκια που σηκώνονται να χτυπήσουν τον μανάβη. Μέχρι και για τουλουμπάκια και σιρόπια μιλάει. Άντε βρες τώρα πώς θα αποδώσεις τα τουλουμπάκια.


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Κάποια ιδιωματική απόδοση; Μ' ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο με την έννοια, "Δεν πτοείται, δεν εκφοβίζεται". Π.χ. "Τον απείλησα, αλλά δεν ίδρωσε το αφτί του".



Μια πρόταση για ιδιωματική απόδοση στο παράδειγμά σου: 

_I threatened him, but he didn't seem to sweat it at all._

Don't sweat it! (American informal)
something that you say in order to tell someone not to worry 
_Don't sweat it! We've got plenty of time to get there before the show starts._​
Α, ναι, τα τουλουμπάκια τα ανταλλάσσω με ό,τι θέλεις· έχω πολύ καιρό να φάω και τα πεθύμησα. Έχω παγοπώλες, μπεκρήδες, ξεπεσμένους αναρχικούς της δεκαετίας του 1920 και άλλα ανθρώπινα ράκη, διάλεξε.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 27, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Άντε βρες τώρα πώς θα αποδώσεις τα τουλουμπάκια.



Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα κάποτε με τα κεμπα(μ)πάκια.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2011)

Καλησπέρα. Να βάλουμε και το _cut no ice_.

*cut no ice (with someone)*
Sl. to have no influence on someone; to fail to convince someone._ I don't care who you are. It cuts no ice with me. | So you're the mayor's daughter. It still cuts no ice._
McGraw-Hill Dictionary of American Idioms and Phrasal Verbs

Από διαδίκτυο:
If he can see his threats cut no ice with you he'll probably decide to keep quiet.
The threat cut no ice with discontented union delegates, allergic to the idea of private money financing public investment.


----------



## cougr (Aug 28, 2011)

Kαι το _didn't give a hoot_.

I threatened him but he didn't give a hoot.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 28, 2011)

He didn't even blink???


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Ή: He didn't even bat an eyelid.


----------

